# We are 24 weeks!!!



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

We are 24 weeks today - I never thought I would see this day.  So excited that our little Princess will be here in just 16 weeks  

Words cannot express how grateful we are to our wonderful friend and surrogate Sharon for helping us achieve our dream.

Val x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

I bet you're so excited!! I hope everything goes smoothly in these last weeks.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Val,

Congratulations, you must be over the moon, I know the feeling only too well as we are 23 weeks today!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations so thrilled for you, 
l x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Wonderful news both of you !! I hope this will be me telling everyone the happy news in 2010 - as my amazing BF has offered to be a host surrogate for us too  xxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments ladies - we are actually 28 weeks and 2 days today and had our 4D Scan this afternoon - totally mesmerising.  Got some really beautiful shots of little Maya. Can't wait to meet her now - only 11 weeks and 5 days to go lol.

That's amazing Kizzy - congratulations - I too hope you have some amazing news to announce this year.  It's starting off lucky, because today some very special friends of mine (a lovely same sex couple and their amazing surro) just got their BFP!!!!!

Bel - congrats to you too for 23 weeks today  

Val xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations !! , these last few weeks will go so fast , hope you are getting ready for the day you bring your dream home , its amazing, worth all the pain and tears 

All I say is get some sleep over the next few weeks because once Maya is here you won't get much, either through not being able to  or not wanting to miss a thing 

Surrogacy is an amazing journey , which does make dreams come true 

Love Jo
x x x


----------

